
Show HN: Axiom, a Blockchain Designed for Decentralized Applications - lacker
https://axiom.org/
======
mistermackle
"The network needs machines that store both application data and user data,
and rewards machines that perform this storage with cryptocurrency tokens." \-
Isn't it likely a bunch of people will just host on AWS/Google Cloud?

~~~
lacker
Yep, I think that is likely. In fact it is encouraged. The codebase has
instructions for running on Google Cloud via Kubernetes:

[https://github.com/axiom-
org/axiom/tree/master/testnet](https://github.com/axiom-
org/axiom/tree/master/testnet)

Being decentralized means that the same backend logic can run on any cloud
provider, or on a simple server connecting to the internet. But it's okay if
in practice many of the hosting providers are running on top of cloud
providers.

------
magnamerc
Why use Stellar for consensus? Why not something like Tendermint via the
Cosmos SDK? Wouldn't you want your token to be used for node membership
through a PoS model? I just don't see what advantages federated byzantine
agreement has over BFT through PoS.

------
brokenmachine
How does the network make sure that a hosting provider that claims to be
hosting is actually doing so?

~~~
lacker
It's up to the client. If a host isn't providing good enough service, the
client can switch hosting providers.

------
hirundo
Mr. Lacker, congratulations on this, it looks wonderful, a kind of practical
libertarian Banksy.

An obvious use would be microblogging platforms. What structural obstacles
remain for such an app on Axiom to become competitive with Twitter, etc.?

~~~
lacker
The biggest obstacle for any new social media application is the network
effect. There needs to be a reason for a small set of people to use it in the
first place. That's kind of app-specific, though, and it's a product-centric
issue. I think with Axiom the backend technology is ready for such
decentralized apps to be built.

